# Transparente Pixel enfernen



## Ripoli (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem, ich habe ein Bild von einem Auto, das Bild enthält habtranzparente pixel. Das Problem ist das ich den Hintergrund ROT haben muss weil ein anderes Programm die pure Rot farbe erkennt und entfernt (quasi Bluescreen effekt in Rot)
allerdings bekommen die halbtransparenten Farben beim hinzufügen eines Roten Hintergrundes (2 ebenen) einen Rotschimmer denn das anderen Programm nicht transparent macht. Also habe ich als resuktat Rote Punkte in meinem 2. Programm.

Wie kann ich Photoshop sagen das er keine Halbtransparenten Pixel haben soll/darf.
die müssen komplett entfernt sein.

Habe photoshop cs3


----------



## ink (27. Februar 2008)

Moin
Einmal als *.jpg (oder *.png ohne Transparenz) speichern?!
Peez


----------



## Ripoli (27. Februar 2008)

Ja das währe genauso als wenn ich die beiden ebenen verbinde. Das bringt nichts. Da sich die Tranzparente farbe mit der Hintergrund farbe verbindet, das heisst wenn der hintergrund ROT ist und die 2. Ebene hat an einer bestimmten stelle eine Blau Tranzparente stelle, mischen sich Blau und Rot. und es ergibt ein blaurot ton. Ich will einfach das alle transparenten pixel in der 2. Ebene ausgefüllt werden. also eine feste farbe bekommen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Das Problem wird dabei liegen, dass bei der Ebene 1 eine Kantenglättung vorhanden ist.

Du könntest versuchen, auf der Ebene 1 alles zu selektieren (Strg-Klick auf die Ebene),
diese Auswahl dann umzukehren und dann mit der Hintergrundfarbe zu füllen. 
Wichtig dabei: Die Toleranz auf 1 stellen und das Häkchen bei "Glätten" entfernen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Ripoli (27. Februar 2008)

Ne geht leider auch nicht, er hat einzelne Pixel die nen Rotton haben aber nicht den puren Rot ton. die muss ich loswerden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Februar 2008)

Mal anders herum gefragt: Kannst Du in Deinem zweiten Programm nicht 
die Toleranz so einstellen, dass nur ein bestimmter Rotton selektiert wird?

Alternativ könntest Du auch o.g. Auswahl um ein paar Pixel ausweiten, 
so dass die nichtroten Pixel gar nicht erst in die Auswahl gelangen.

Grüße


----------



## Ripoli (27. Februar 2008)

Ne das Programm lässt keine änderungen zu. naja ich danke euch für eure liebe hilfe, da blkeibt mir nichts anderes übrig als jeden einzelnen Pixel des Bildes der zu sehr rot ist zu radieren ^^
Naja sooo viele sinds ja gar nicht.


----------

